# Angry Driver Attacks Cyclist... [NSFW - Swearing]



## Robeh (11 Mar 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oId4X6FIADE


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2014)

WEST COUNTRY PEOPLE, STOP TRYING TO SOUND ANGRY, IT JUST MAKES ME LAUGH.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2014)

I've no idea how many strokes that man's car engine has but _he's_ certainly got a big one-stroke engine. 

I want to see the prequel.


----------



## WellyWonkey (11 Mar 2014)

What a lovely, pleasant, friendly chap!
If you close your eyes and listen to it again, he sounds like "Bricktop" out of Snatch.
You're lucky you are not being fed to his pigs as we speak!

Joking aside though, I'm surprised he's actually reached that age in his life with a horrible attitude like that.
We only get one lap around this track in life. To go through it with ill feeling and bitterness like that makes no sense, he's due a coronary with behaviour like that. I wonder if his grand kids would be proud of him if they saw that video of his ranting? Also, he'll meet someone with exactly the same hot-headed nature who won't even think twice about giving him a good leathering!
Good on you mate for not rising to the bait


----------



## Mugshot (11 Mar 2014)

I'm assuming it was the cyclist in the video that called the clip "lol funny cycling comedy", strange really as he wasn't laughing very much when the guy was in his face.


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2014)

Drivers always have to be the righteous/angry ones when it comes to mistakes. You don't have much of a defence when confronted standing on a bike. I wish the cyclist stood up for himself and then we'd see how _big _the driver was_. _


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Mar 2014)

I would have! He would have soon been on his arse! Done it before, would do it again.


----------



## 50000tears (11 Mar 2014)

Quite laughable that the drivers biggest gripe is that the cyclist referred to him as a W$%&*r but thinks it completely acceptable to repeatably call him far worse and threaten violence. What a very sad individual he must be.


----------



## 50000tears (11 Mar 2014)

Psyclist said:


> Drivers always have to be the righteous/angry ones when it comes to mistakes. You don't have much of a defence when confronted standing on a bike. I wish the cyclist stood up for himself and then we'd see how _big _the driver was_. _



The problem with this is that many cyclists, me very much included, couldn't fight there way out of a paper bag. So whilst I have made gestures at times when I have been endangered by motorists, if push came to shove I am in no position to get into a brawl.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (11 Mar 2014)

Good to see on the guy's channel that he is reporting this one to the Police.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Mar 2014)

Wow, I would have given him ten reasons why he was a said w******* and then severely struggle to restrain myself from hitting him. But I don't get into a habit of shouting out loud to motorists so they won't get the opportunity for me to vent my temper lol


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> The problem with this is that many cyclists, me very much included, couldn't fight there way out of a paper bag. So whilst I have made gestures at times when I have been endangered by motorists, if push came to shove I am in no position to get into a brawl.



I guess it depends on the person, but if you show fear they'll push you down. I always get angry back if I know I wasn't in the wrong. A lot of people back down when you do get angry back. Maybe this is why drivers attack cyclists more if they think they don't defend themselves.


----------



## Adam1965 (11 Mar 2014)

I think that motorist needs to go to anger management counselling and whoever he was directing his anger at needs to go to the police, that's road rage assault isn't it?, that cu#t needs to be taught a lesson by someone


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Wow, I would have given him ten reasons why he was a said w******* and then severely struggle to restrain myself from hitting him. But I don't get into a habit of shouting out loud to motorists so they won't get the opportunity for me to vent my temper lol



Sometimes just waving ans smiling can help as it makes them feel worse, but if they're going to attack you, it's only right that you defend yourself. We can't judge who was in the wrong as we didn't see the footage of what happened, but with good assumption, it was the driver as it usually is!


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Mar 2014)

Psyclist said:


> I guess it depends on the person, but if you show fear they'll push you down. I always get angry back if I know I wasn't in the wrong. A lot of people back down when you do get angry back. Maybe this is why drivers attack cyclists more if they think they don't defend themselves.


I agree with you there. 
Last month I had a guy try to overtake me even though I was doing 30mph+ drafting a van. He then beeped me when behind, and finally overtook me in a 20 limit with double white lines. 
I was angry to signaled for him to pull over, which he didnt. 

Its interesting how people react differently depending on what happens. If I shout something at someone, and they hear, they will probably have a go at me. However, if I just gesture, and they see it, they normally just ignore it. And if someone tries to knock me off, they will run away.


----------



## NorvernRob (11 Mar 2014)

As soon as that bloke swung a punch I would have been off the bike windmilling him. Self defence. I'm no 6'5 bruiser but I wouldn't take being bullied like that by a complete twat who would probably have a heart attack as soon as you dug him one in the chops.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

Pevensey. Classic Sussex sense of entitlement nobber-driver / cyclist interaction. Shame we don't see the prelude though. One for http://www.operationcrackdown.org/


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Mar 2014)

I wouldn't be able to stop myself calling him a self-gratification artist as I cycled off


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2014)

I'd like to think the driver will get arrested and charged, appear in the press and tv media and become a familiar face to people in the area who will take every opportunity to bellow "W@NKER!" at him all day every day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

These days unless an incident is really dangerous I tend to ignore, but if I had seen him ahead I would have got of the bike first then let him have a go, its difficult whilst still attached to the bike, I have took a few blows over the years and surprised the person who throw the punch as I carried on as nothing had happened, I might look slender but I have worked in some hard industries (creel fishing, weighing in 50-70 Kg baskets of iced prawns ect.., roping and sheeting flat bed wagons, carrying 1/2Wgt bags of whelks over rough Sottish shorelines for up to 2 miles)


----------



## OurJud (11 Mar 2014)

All joking aside that must have been a pretty frighting incident for the cyclist... that is, if like 5000tears and myself, you go out of your way to avoid confrontations.

Another thing to consider is that 'teaching him a lesson' by putting him on his arse could have consequences that don't bear thinking about. Verbally give it back by all means, but then you risk a good smack in the gob which, again, could lead down a very ugly road for everyone.


----------



## MarkF (11 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> The problem with this is that many cyclists, me very much included, couldn't fight there way out of a paper bag. So whilst I have made gestures at times when I have been endangered by motorists, if push came to shove I am in no position to get into a brawl.



Well said 5000tears, a lot of people in similar threads would do "this" and would do "that". I avoid confrontation nowadays, but, I am capable and being hit doesn't send me into shock. If a person is not capable, not used to fighting, or being hit, then a smack on the conk will send them into shock and things can very quickly get worse for them.

If you are not familiar with fighting in your everyday life, why would you be any good at it in daft driver/cyclist scrap?



OurJud said:


> All joking aside that must have been a pretty frighting incident for the cyclist... that is, if like 5000tears and myself, you go out of your way to avoid confrontations.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that 'teaching him a lesson' by putting him on his arse could have consequences that don't bear thinking about. Verbally give it back by all means, but then you risk a good smack in the gob which, again, could lead down a very ugly road for everyone.



Yes, I wouldn't have hit him because I would have been afraid that at his age and state of excitement, it might have killed him.


----------



## Dragonwight (11 Mar 2014)

My wife reckons he sounds like Angry Kid, he certainly acts like he has a butt plug inserted.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Mar 2014)

Why do cars massively change most peoples personality?


----------



## Cubist (11 Mar 2014)

So, yet another reason to implore folk not to call out, gesticulate, abuse and generally invite trouble. Only a very minor percentage of people will react like the angry man in the clip, and as posters have made clear above, many commuter cyclists are neither equipped nor disposed to backing their words up when toe to toe. 

The angry man was wrong, but he wouldn't have got out of the car if he hadn't been called a self-gratification artist.


----------



## 50000tears (11 Mar 2014)

The problem with striking out against a guy of this age is that you immediately turn yourself into the aggressor and him into the victim. You can see the headlines now "cyclist thug assaults innocent grandfather of 4 in unprovoked attack".

Most of us don't carry recording equipment to show the true story.

In this situation I wouldn't have stopped and just ridden by. If he tried to take me off the bike then even mild mannered me would lose it big time!


----------



## Sara_H (11 Mar 2014)

Love to know what provoked that. Thought he was going have a heart attack. Fakking Cant!


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2014)

Driver jumped a red, encroached an asl.

Foul-mouthed driver, meet the internet:


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Mar 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> As soon as that bloke swung a punch* I would have been off the bike windmilling him*. Self defence. I'm no 6'5 bruiser but I wouldn't take being bullied like that by a complete twat *who would probably have a heart attack as soon as you dug him one* in the chops.



Yup, this is one scenario which you could ponder over... sitting in a prison cell and wondering "What should or could I have done differently?"


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Driver jumped a red, encroached an asl.


Thats one thing that always gets me. As I understand it, crossing the first line of the ASL is jumping a red isnt it? It doesnt matter if they stop at the second, they have still jumped the lights and are now blocking the ASL. 
Is this right? Or is jumping for first line classed as a minor traffic offence, and jumping the second is a major?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Why do cars massively change most peoples personality?


They don't. Nobber-drivers are nobber-cyclists are nobber-pedestrians are nobber-people are nobbers.

Their car is an expression of their utter knobjockery not the cause of it.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972539, member: 45"]They'll never catch him, he's wearing one of those fake noses.[/quote]
I dare you to say that to his face!


----------



## PK99 (11 Mar 2014)

Robeh said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oId4X6FIADE





Care to fill in the details as to what made him so angry? He seemed to be upset at something you had said.....


----------



## Adam1965 (11 Mar 2014)

PK99 said:


> Care to fill in the details as to what made him so angry? He seemed to be upset at something you had said.....



Don't think he liked being called Wayne Kerr


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972686, member: 45"]I do think that people can be influenced by the feeling they get from driving certain cars.

To summarise, nobbers will always be nobbers, but some situations encourage them to be more of a nobber than they usually are.[/quote]
I don't disagree. Cars act as nobber amplifiers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972698, member: 45"]On the youtube channel the cyclist said that the driver encroached an ASL, he raised his hands, the driver wound down his window and "spat" a load of abuse before driving off, which is when I think he must have called him a naughty name which means that he deserves to be assaulted.[/quote]
Technically, in calling the nobber-driver a bad name didn't the cyclist assault the nobber-driver?
Albeit after Mr Nobber assaulted cyclist.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I don't disagree. Cars act as nobber amplifiers.


Mind you. Based on the antics I saw on Saturday morning so does lycra in combination with a bicycle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972720, member: 45"]Only if the cyclist presented himself as if he was about to lamp him one.

I've called you a nobber plenty of times. Have you ever felt at risk of physical harm from me as as result?[/quote]
Always.


----------



## Binka (11 Mar 2014)

Cyclist did the right thing backing down. Its too tempting to call him a Wayne Kerr again and tell him to f off. But would probably just get you punched for your efforts. Better to keep your nose in one piece and hand the video over to the police. Really hope they prosecute him.


----------



## NorvernRob (11 Mar 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> Yup, this is one scenario which you could ponder over... sitting in a prison cell and wondering "What should or could I have done differently?"



Yeah, why not let every dickhead you come across punch you in the face. 

Meanwhile, back in the real world either he would have gone home bashed up, I would have or possibly even both of us. 

I'd never hit someone first in a situation like that, but once someone throws a punch you have every right to defend yourself.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I'd never hit someone first in a situation like that, but once someone throws a punch you have every right to defend yourself.


someone will be along in a minute to point out that your rights are of little comfort once he's rammed you in his car.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Mar 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Yeah, why not let every dickhead you come across punch you in the face.
> 
> *Meanwhile, back in the real world either he would have gone home bashed up, I would have or possibly even both of us*.
> 
> I'd never hit someone first in a situation like that, but once someone throws a punch you have every right to defend yourself.


if you watch the clip again... you'll notice that nobody went home bashed up... but that's probably not the real world since it's on YouTube


----------



## Sara_H (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2972677, member: 45"]I would. I also have as fake nose.[/quote]
Aha, a clowns red nose punch up!


----------



## .stu (11 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> In this situation I wouldn't have stopped and just ridden by. If he tried to take me off the bike then even mild mannered me would lose it big time!


This. Just don't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They don't. Nobber-drivers are nobber-cyclists are nobber-pedestrians are nobber-people are nobbers.
> 
> Their car is an expression of their utter knobjockery not the cause of it.


To a certain degree, but I know a lot of people who wouldn't normally say boo to a goose. Then they get behind the wheel and the slightest little thing makes them explode.


----------



## format (11 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> So, yet another reason to implore folk not to call out, gesticulate, abuse and generally invite trouble. Only a very minor percentage of people will react like the angry man in the clip, and as posters have made clear above, many commuter cyclists are neither equipped nor disposed to backing their words up when toe to toe.
> 
> The angry man was wrong, but he wouldn't have got out of the car if he hadn't been called a w*****.



I disagree. If you don't speak up for yourself these people will take more and more liberties. You don't have to be rude or violent, but it's perfectly okay to stick up for yourself.


----------



## Cycling Dan (11 Mar 2014)

"Call me a farking self-gratification artist. Get off, I'll show you who's a farking self-gratification artist".
Come on really..... nothing...
I can think of at least 2 things to say in reply both of which I find amusing.


----------



## sazzaa (11 Mar 2014)

What a tosser. Have to wonder if his reaction would have been the same towards a female cyclist...


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Mar 2014)

He could stand there all day calling me anything he wanted to, I have no problem at all. But as soon as he took a swing the game changes and he had better be able to back his mouth up. I am a punchbag for nobody. Having the head cam in this instance is an advantage, even though I am usually against them. This guy has used his, exactly the way he should do. 
It just shows you though that if you make hand gestures of any kind, you can come unstuck.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Mar 2014)

I try to avoid giving drivers abuse. Occasionally I do, but only if they've posed a serious risk to my safety. I certainly wouldn't start gesturing at a driver because they'd encroached into an advanced stop zone. Mainly because I'd be getting into confrontations about 10 times a day, and that's no way to live.


----------



## Cubist (11 Mar 2014)

format said:


> I disagree. If you don't speak up for yourself these people will take more and more liberties. You don't have to be rude or violent, but it's perfectly okay to stick up for yourself.


But the cyclist didn't stick up for himself. He called the angry man a self-gratification artist, then when confronted backed right down. In terms of learned behaviour the angry man believes himself the victor, and the cyclist the victim. Many others viewing the same footage would agree. 

By all means, stick up for yourself, but if your behaviour itself is likely to lead to conflict that you find unpalatable, isn't it best simply to claim the moral high ground in your own head and carry on with your life?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2014)

I have a blackbelt in Ludo. I can kill a man three different ways with a rolled-up Radio Times. I don't let idiot drivers live in my head rent free.


----------



## Kookas (11 Mar 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Yeah, why not let every dickhead you come across punch you in the face.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in the real world either he would have gone home bashed up, I would have or possibly even both of us.
> 
> I'd never hit someone first in a situation like that, but once someone throws a punch you have every right to defend yourself.



AFAIK if you have reason to feel threatened, you can hit them first, too.


----------



## buggi (11 Mar 2014)

this is why i carry a knife.

Just joking!! Lol


... Hmmm there's a thought


----------



## sazzaa (11 Mar 2014)

I'm pretty sure a headbutt with a helmet on would hurt. No need for weapons.


----------



## Colin B (11 Mar 2014)

My attitude changed when I started driving for a living and now I rarely get annoyed with other road users I simply accept we all make mistakes and carry on with my day and my life's all the happier for it .
With regards the calling the driver a w**ker well IMHO if you call anyone this there's a high probibilty you will get retaliation to it , I'm not saying its right all I'm saying is if you call someone this don't be surprised if they don't like it regardless of if your in the right and not them .


----------



## Kookas (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2973076, member: 30090"]Why stop?[/quote]

Because he could just chase you in his car, and he'd win.


----------



## Kookas (11 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2973091, member: 30090"]How would he win?[/quote]

You can't escape a car on a bike unless you're in a congested urban area. Of course he'd win. On foot, the playing field is at least level.


----------



## downfader (11 Mar 2014)

Kookas said:


> You can't escape a car on a bike unless you're in a congested urban area. Of course he'd win. On foot, the playing field is at least level.


User30090 isnt genuinely asking. He's just trolling as per usual.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Mar 2014)

He was so pumped/angry If you rode past you might get chased down and brake tested/closed passed or worse.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> What a tosser. Have to wonder if his reaction would have been the same towards a female cyclist...


If a female had given the hand signal for that I think he may have pulled over for other reasons


----------



## format (11 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> But the cyclist didn't stick up for himself. He called the angry man a w*****, then when confronted backed right down. In terms of learned behaviour the angry man believes himself the victor, and the cyclist the victim. Many others viewing the same footage would agree.
> 
> By all means, stick up for yourself, but if your behaviour itself is likely to lead to conflict that you find unpalatable, isn't it best simply to claim the moral high ground in your own head and carry on with your life?




The other side of the learned behaviour is that a man breaks the law and drives in a potentially life threatening manner (punishment pass) and learns absolutely nothing other than that it's perfectly alright to do so.

Besides, the cyclist never even called the guy a self-gratification artist (according to his testimony) He waved to the guy in a non threatening manner and the guy completely misinterpreted his actions. The driver in this case is a bully, and IMO it's perfectly fine to call them out. 

Whether he called him a self-gratification artist or not, the driver's actions are completely unjustified.


----------



## discominer (12 Mar 2014)

I'm a wuss, but I'd be reaching for my D-lock. Just to lock the bike, obviously.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Mar 2014)

Why did the cyclist stop? You could see Mr Angry was all puffed up for a confrontation, i'd have given him a wide berth and another J Arthur Rank sign as i passed,leaving him all red faced and ready to pop his main arteries! Yes i know he might have chased me in his dick mobile but i'd be planning on him keeling over before he reached it!


----------



## Cubist (12 Mar 2014)

format said:


> The other side of the learned behaviour is that a man breaks the law and drives in a potentially life threatening manner (punishment pass) and learns absolutely nothing other than that it's perfectly alright to do so.
> 
> Besides, the cyclist never even called the guy a w***** (according to his testimony) He waved to the guy in a non threatening manner and the guy completely misinterpreted his actions. The driver in this case is a bully, and IMO it's perfectly fine to call them out.
> 
> Whether he called him a w***** or not, the driver's actions are completely unjustified.


My advice is to avoid confrontation. You can argue against that all day long. Your choice. If you're prepared to deal with what happens next then good for you, carry on. If you think you can educate people like our angry chap in the clip by the power of hand signals, feel free to do so.

Nowhere have I justified the driver's actions. I've just suggested they aren't unexpected. There's a huge difference, I look forward to a video clip where you or any other cyclist bawls and shouts corrective advice to another road user and they react by thanking you or otherwise indicating that they accept your advice with good grace.


----------



## downfader (12 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2973112, member: 30090"]What do you mean by that? Care to back up this assertion.[/quote]
Your tendency to have a sly dig:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/commuting-subforum.151229/#post-2964945
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/was-this-m25-cyclist-any-of-you.150655/#post-2949325
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/an-object-lesson-in-keeping-your-mouth-shut.149436/post-2921667
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/an-object-lesson-in-keeping-your-mouth-shut.149436/post-2921674
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/an-object-lesson-in-keeping-your-mouth-shut.149436/post-2921689 (in the last 3 you go from "not caring" about a RLJer to suddenly "caring" when another person suggests the same feeling you did earlier - at least make your mind up)
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/southampton-a-city-of-contradictions.150382/#post-2943112 (on several threads I have started oddly enough)
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sunday-times-end-road-tax-references.148323/#post-2895767


----------



## downfader (12 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2973286, member: 30090"]Im not the only one with that opinion of helmet cammers on here.....

The M25 thing I was being very dry as I have been ticketed for riding on a motorway. Many peopoe got that first post and the reply. I dont think you did.

Im not bothered about rljing, but I am bothered when someone wishes harm on someone who does rlj.

Not quite sure what response you wanted for your rant about southampton drivers.

And i do like the term road tax.[/quote]

An unjustified opinion of helmet cammers... given that its legal, its protective in the event of an incident, and that the driving that spur the videos shouldnt be happening in the first place.

If you dont like a post, and it genuinely doesnt harm anyone - then why respond? Isnt that the very "advice" you gave on a number of posts? 

I stand by what I said, I think you troll these forums. You may like the term "road tax" but its wrong, just as National Insurance doesnt go direct towards the NHS. Supporting such attitudes that are used against cyclists actively discourages cycling advocacy and often cycling itself.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2973076, member: 30090"]Why stop?[/quote]
Exactly; why not shout 'firking wanka' as you ride past!


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Mar 2014)

Those who are saying don't stop, the problem is if you try and ignore them it fuels their fire, it pumps them up even further. I would put a reasonable bet that at the lights the confrontation was very one sided like second one, and the "self-gratification artist" was shouted or gestured once the car was moving off. All of this told the driver that the cyclist was not the type to get involved so being an outright bully he knew how the next one would pan out.

Either don't do anything in the first place, or don't stop turnaround and cycle away or stop* but get off your bike* and approach them as they are approaching you with your angry face on. The latter only if you think you can handle yourself in that situation should it develop further.


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> *My advice is to avoid confrontation.* You can argue against that all day long. Your choice. If you're prepared to deal with what happens next then good for you, carry on. If you think you can educate people like our angry chap in the clip by the power of hand signals, feel free to do so.
> 
> Nowhere have I justified the driver's actions. I've just suggested they aren't unexpected. There's a huge difference, I look forward to a video clip where you or any other cyclist bawls and shouts corrective advice to another road user and they react by thanking you or otherwise indicating that they accept your advice with good grace.



Sensible advice. Having worked as doorman I know just how few wannabee fighters can actually fight and it has nothing to do with how big your are, or think you are. That's not a slur on anybody's "manliness" but unless you *know* that you can fight, don't ever start one, or, escalate a dispute into one.


----------



## SquareDaff (12 Mar 2014)

As someone who fights a lot (karate instructor) then the advice I always give my students is

1) if you can, retreat. You know nothing about the person, what their capabilities are etc.. and no matter how good you may be strange things can happen if the situation degrades to a fight.

2) if you can't avoid confrontation, keep you temper supressed and force yourself to relax. If you're tense you're slow if you need to react. You'll probably be experiencing a surge of adrenalin so bear that in mind. If in conversation keep your tone even and at a moderate volume. Maintain eye contact at all time. Shift your weight onto the balls of your feet (i.e. be ready to react but don't make any obvious agressive movements).


----------



## glenn forger (12 Mar 2014)

I left the SAS because the balaclava made me itchy but in confrontations it's best to keep the bike between you and your assailant, get off the bike, you are more mobile and can easily un-sling your machine gun and slot him.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2014)

Sensible advice* seems to be

Do not start a confrontation with another human being _in any situation_ unless you are supremely confident that your own fight or flight skills could carry the day when they don't back down and push becomes shove or worse.

Only square up to a bully when you are sure you can/will win and you have no other choice. Because it will get messy, even if you are in the right. hurt someone in self-defence and your own behaviour will be put under the microscope with negative consequences.

Commenting on a drivers skillz or lack thereof, or even their outright law-breaking, by way of your words or gesticulations or gesture, is confrontational and escalatory. You'd get a more positive response from most drivers if you critiqued their performance in the sack rather than behind the wheel. Don't do it. Restrict yourself to a resigned grimace and an imperceptible shake of the head.

If you use a headcam then don't get mad get even. Stay calm, keep the moral high ground, ensure your own behaviour is beyond reproach, before during and after, record the nobber being a nobber and report it to the police.

*which I reserve the right not to heed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2014)

It's made it to the Daily Heil website now.

Watch the anti-cyclist hate and bile flow....


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Sensible advice* seems to be
> 
> Do not start a confrontation with another human being _in any situation_ unless you are supremely confident that your own fight or flight skills could carry the day when they don't back down and push becomes shove or worse.
> 
> ...



I absolutely see where you coming from but if the cyclist or anyone else is not prepared for the situation to develop as it did in the video then I would have to give the advice for them to not start it in the first place. I have never picked my target of angst at their lack of driving skills by anything other than the poor way I feel I have been treated, but if I got a response like that from someone who looked like they could kick the shoot out of me or might have a weapon I would take avoiding action, I am not too proud to run and be able to cycle the following day. Of course if they attempted to follow me again at some point you would have to stand your ground but I would avoid it if the odds looked like they where stacked against me. 

Having said that I have a point where upon I wouldn't care, which is unfortunate but has got me out of three sticky situations and every time (luckily) the perpetrator panicked and did a runner. All three times when in the car and all three times after prolonged bullying by the other person and occupants using their car, words and gestures which all kept escalating the more I ignored them and they assumed I was scared..


----------



## sazzaa (12 Mar 2014)

Angry man is already stepping out onto the road though, if you tried to cycle past wouldn't he just go for you in the middle of the road anyway, try and push you off your bike or something?


----------



## 50000tears (12 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's made it to the Daily Heil website now.
> 
> Watch the anti-cyclist hate and bile flow....



Made the mistake of looking, and sure enough the bile flows freely.


----------



## i hate hills (12 Mar 2014)

What a walloper ....heart attack in waiting imo.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Mar 2014)

In The Mail now.


----------



## Brandane (12 Mar 2014)

I knew I had seen that driver before, on the pages of Viz .....


----------



## format (12 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> My advice is to avoid confrontation. You can argue against that all day long. Your choice. If you're prepared to deal with what happens next then good for you, carry on. If you think you can educate people like our angry chap in the clip by the power of hand signals, feel free to do so.



The implication of your advice is that it's not okay to stick up for yourself when you something that is undeniably wrong happens to you, and I find that to be bad advice. You're right in that hand signals are probably not the most constructive way to go about your business, though.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> My advice is to avoid confrontation.



That opinion is so asinine it makes me want to fight you.


----------



## format (12 Mar 2014)

also, from the article 



> His Domane bike is worth £3,200, weighs 7.4kg and has a* top speed of 30mph*.



LOL


----------



## GuardTwin (12 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> WEST COUNTRY PEOPLE, STOP TRYING TO SOUND ANGRY, IT JUST MAKES ME LAUGH.


That comment made me laugh because i was also thinking it.


----------



## GuardTwin (12 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> That opinion is so asinine it makes me want to fight you.


I'll challenge you to fistycuffs sir! *puts glenched hands up spinning them around whiles hopping around on my toes* come on , come on , come on..... fine *walks off*


----------



## Cubist (12 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> That opinion is so asinine it makes me want to fight you.


Wow!

Does somebody need a hug?


----------



## Cubist (12 Mar 2014)

format said:


> The implication of your advice is that it's not okay to stick up for yourself when you something that is undeniably wrong happens to you, and I find that to be bad advice. You're right in that hand signals are probably not the most constructive way to go about your business, though.


That's fine, as long as you can handle what happens next, you do as you please.


----------



## format (12 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> That's fine, as long as you can handle what happens next, you do as you please.



Given that no one really knows what might happen next, I think that's vague to the point of meaninglessness.

If a guy gets out and stabbed me for remonstrating with him will you be here posting "Well, you should have thought of that before sticking up for yourself, shouldn't you?"


----------



## Cubist (12 Mar 2014)

format said:


> Given that no one really knows what might happen next, I think that's vague to the point of meaninglessness.
> 
> If a guy gets out and stabbed me for remonstrating with him will you be here posting "Well, you should have thought of that before sticking up for yourself, shouldn't you?"


I don't do online arguing either.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Mar 2014)

I WILL FIGHT YOU


----------



## Crankarm (13 Mar 2014)

The guy's definitely a self-gratification artist as he kept saying. I would have had my D-lock out and used it as the guy was not only a self-gratification artist but a thug and all those other words he said. Just one of life's tossers.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Mar 2014)

It's only some 50 year old bloke in a Jaaagg. Hardly a threat.

Would have been hilarious if the cyclist pulled up to his car and ran up and down his car, then pedalled off.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> It's only some 50 year old bloke in a Jaaagg. Hardly a threat.
> 
> Would have been hilarious if the cyclist pulled up to his car and ran up and down his car, then pedalled off.



I'd say the knobber was at least 60+


----------



## Crankarm (13 Mar 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I agree with you there.
> Last month I had a guy try to overtake me even though I was doing 30mph+ drafting a van. He then beeped me when behind, and finally overtook me in a 20 limit with double white lines.
> I was angry to signaled for him to pull over, which he didnt.
> 
> Its interesting how people react differently depending on what happens. If I shout something at someone, and they hear, they will probably have a go at me. However, if I just gesture, and they see it, they normally just ignore it. And if someone tries to knock me off, they will run away.



Thought you had given up cycling now you have a car?


----------



## Cubist (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I WILL FIGHT YOU


What the hell is the matter with you?


----------



## format (13 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> I don't do online arguing either.





Cubist said:


> What the hell is the matter with you?


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Mar 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Thought you had given up cycling now you have a car?


Clearly not: 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCJ4fref9Os

In the first clip, I call the guy a w***** at the end but he doesnt take it personally and attack me?


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Thought you had given up cycling now you have a car?


He was in his car. You have to draft vans to get 30 mph out of a Fiat!


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Mar 2014)

As @SquareDaff states, martial arts teach you to avoid conflict if possible and beat a hasty retreat. Advice that I would also recommend. I train JuJitsu, have spent a number of years splitting up domestics/pub fights, and would still retreat if possible.

But, and it's a big one, were my raised/open-handed posture and call of "look fella I don't want any trouble" met with Mr Jaagg's assault then I would (reasonably) defend myself.

Lest we forget though: http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/dec/10/row-asda-disabled-parking-bay-man-killed-watts-holmes


----------



## MarkF (13 Mar 2014)

I agree CP, I am not advocating standing there whilst somebody repeatedly bops you on the conk, but, to do everything possible to avoid a situation escalating into physical violence. Lots of threads like this have had a lot of macho posturing, in reality 90% of those posturing would be shook rigid by the first bop on the conk, then they are in trouble. And over what? Practically nothing.


----------



## sazzaa (13 Mar 2014)

A Rage Rover tried to run me off the road last night (he was in the wrong, and I wasn't cycling, I was driving), overtook me (dangerously) and stopped in front of me, clearly wanting me to get out of the car... But he left enough room for me to drive round him, so I did and carried on my way. My passengers said he looked raging. Sometimes it's best to simply ignore.


----------



## downfader (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I WILL FIGHT YOU


We know how this will end... 
Stop hitting yourself, Glenn. Stop hitting yourself, Glenn. Stop hitting yourself, Glenn.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2014)

Crankarm said:


> The guy's definitely a w***** as he kept saying.* I would have had my D-lock out and used it *as the guy was not only a w***** but a thug and all those other words he said. Just one of life's tossers.


At first i assumed you meant '_...and used it as a weapon_', but clearly you mean, '_...and used it to secure the bike before having a chat with the aggressive thug_'. Good advice Cranky


----------



## John Shingler (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I left the SAS because the balaclava made me itchy .



Excellent


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> In The Mail now.


One TMN please.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2014)

MarkF said:


> I agree CP, I am not advocating standing there whilst somebody repeatedly bops you on the conk, but, to do everything possible to avoid a situation escalating into physical violence. Lots of threads like this have had a lot of macho posturing, in reality 90% of those posturing would be shook rigid by the first bop on the conk, then they are in trouble. And over what? Practically nothing.


We've covered this ground a lot in the last couple of years tis true.

90% of sober people lamping someone else sober do it in such an ineffectual fashion, aka handbags, like chummy here, as to be a) laughable b) hardly worthy of the physical response. 
9% of the rest know what they are doing, will do some damage in the first flurry of fists and heads and may well incapacitate their victim at which point the victim is incredibly vulnerable because the remaining
1% will try to kill their victim and if they fail to do so it won't be for want of trying.

As to the video I remain confused... do I admire the cyclist for his sterling attempts to de-escalate a situation which has got out of control or hold him in contempt for lacking the spine to finish what he started when he chose to chastise the nobber-driver for his ASL infringement. In part the answer lies with his motivation. If he was de-escalating because calmly and rationally he decided to be assertive and take control then I should admire him. If he was de-escalating because he was afraid (and my gut feeling is that was his motivation) then he had no business commenting on the driver's performance or gesticulating at him in the first place. Do not start something you are not prepared to see through to the bitter end.

I'd like to think I'd ignore chummy, at the ASL, on the road, and when he is standing on the pavement. But I know I'm kidding myself. I wouldn't pass comment on the ASL infringement as it is sounds like it was a technical offence that didn't endanger the cyclist one bit. If he endangered my, say by a close pass I would respond; most probably these days with a "more room please" gesture - 90% of the time this is responded to by drivers with one or two fingers and I then respond in kind childish I know. 

But if I encountered chummy asking "am I a *anker? am I a *anker?" and getting in my face in the manner of the video then as soon as his handbag was deployed agin me I know I'd just end up saying "yes you are a *anker , what are you going to do about it?" just to wind the pathetic numpty up even more. But them I'm a very bad man.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2975290, member: 45"]....406 comments....[/quote]
lots of down arrow action needed by CC members.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> .... But them I'm a very bad man.


...and a very bad speller


----------



## downfader (13 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> lots of down arrow action needed by CC members.


Nah.. TOC hack attack is needed to remove that gawd awful website... (to Daily Mail lawyers, I am joking.... about the hacking. You're still loathsome)


----------



## MarkF (13 Mar 2014)

I've watched the vid again and taken more notice of the crackpot, his manner, posture, clothing and how that clothing fits. I think he is in good strong shape and might be a bit of a baddie.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Mar 2014)

MarkF said:


> I've watched the vid again and taken more notice of the crackpot, his manner, posture, clothing and how that clothing fits. I think he is in good strong shape and might be a bit of a baddie.


I always assume someone whose opening "punch" is a swing doesn't get in to fights that often


----------



## downfader (13 Mar 2014)

"Never swing, jab!"


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

I love Dustin Hoffman, he was great in the one about the bus that couldn't slow down.


----------



## Adam1965 (13 Mar 2014)

The angry driver video has made it onto Twitter now, best place for it him actually being a twit


----------



## John Shingler (13 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2975537, member: 45"] shouty nan .[/quote] ??


----------



## steve52 (13 Mar 2014)

to answer the drivers repeated question "am i a self-gratification artist" yes sir you are!


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

John Nichol of Tornado Down?


----------



## Adam1965 (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> John Nichol of Tornado Down?


Yes it is that John Nichol


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

Read a great book of his in Greece last year, about allied POWs in Germany, heart-breaking and inspirational.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> ...and a very bad speller


Goes with the terrytory


----------



## downfader (13 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2975537, member: 45"]It still amazes me how these things can explode. I wonder whether shouty nan realised his little strop would make the national press?

I bet his wife is embarrassed.[/quote]
To be fair, he prolly embarrasses her all the time anyway...


----------



## 400bhp (13 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2975537, member: 45"]It still amazes me how these things can explode. I wonder whether shouty nan realised his little strop would make the national press?

*I bet his wife is embarrassed*.[/quote]

I doubt the video brings that on.


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2014)

It was in the Express today. Reading it whilst sat in hospital.


----------



## Matthames (13 Mar 2014)

I know this road that this took place on. The ASL in question is just over a mile away from where the altercation on film took place. I am also guessing that the driver probably didn't like the cyclists road position which probably due to the number of parked cars that are usually there is necessary. 

The driver really needs to take a chill pill though otherwise he will bring on that heart attack he looks like he is heading for. 

As for bailing, I know a couple of good places to head for; however it would depend on how quick he was to give chase and how quick you are. About 300m ahead there is a harbour complex where it would be really easy to loose somebody in a car.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Mar 2014)

Matthames said:


> As for bailing, I know a couple of good places to head for; however it would depend on how quick he was to give chase and how quick you are. About 300m ahead there is a harbour complex where it would be really easy to loose somebody in a car.


I would love that chase to be the other way around. 

Driver says something to cyclist just as lights change. Cyclist looks like a casual person, but actually has legs of steel. Cyclist chases car driver around disused dock yards. Driver eventually gets to dead end. Cyclist approaches drivers window and has a very angry face (looks like a shriveled red testie). "Would you like to repeat what you just said?". Driver looks very sheepish and says "No". Cyclist doesnt say anything else and rides off with a big grin on his face. 

I remember in a film I like called Stormbreaker, a young lad chases a van (who has taken some of his fathers items) on his mountain bike through the streets of London. The film was very good to make the whole chase really exciting and interesting. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_8lGSrPj-k


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Mar 2014)

After cycling 50 miles I couldn't fight a wet kitten.


----------



## Stu Plows (14 Mar 2014)

Entirely a matter of how big is he with how I would react. Can act all big and say I'd clock him, but I think I'd just push him and tell him to 'fack off'.


----------



## John Shingler (14 Mar 2014)

Lots of concerns about the fella's heart here ....more likely someone will get hurt.

As for heading for the harbour ..that might work today but he'll get you tomorrow.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Mar 2014)

Quoted in the Argus, a spokesperson for Sussex Police said: “Police have the video and have identified the driver. They will be investigating this as an incident of public place violent crime.”

http://road.cc/content/news/114541-...-unleashed-torrent-abuse-sussex-cyclist-video


----------



## Adam1965 (20 Mar 2014)

Here he is again, is not Pete Waterman is it?


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

Ok deep breath loool. 

Now this just annoys me. When I see videos of cyclist swearing at drivers and when the cyclist is confronted they are like "erm erm no your not a self-gratification artist" 

If you don't want a confrontation keep quite and cycle on!!!!


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

buggi said:


> this is why i carry a knife.
> 
> Just joking!! Lol
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## glenn forger (23 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Ok deep breath loool.
> 
> Now this just annoys me. When I see videos of cyclist swearing at drivers and when the cyclist is confronted they are like "erm erm no your not a ****er"
> 
> If you don't want a confrontation keep quite and cycle on!!!!



Why not read the thread?


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Why not read the thread?


I watched the video.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Mar 2014)

Where was the cyclist swearing at the driver?


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Where was the cyclist swearing at the driver?


The driver said so?


----------



## glenn forger (23 Mar 2014)

Are you really this stupid? Why not read the thread, then post?


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

I did, I did. So the cyclist didn't call him it??


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2992757, member: 45"]Do you think calling someone a name warrants being punched?[/QUOTE]
No not at all. Violence is wrong on all levels. I'm just saying if you call someone a name you best be ready to roll up your sleeves.


----------



## downfader (23 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> No not at all. Violence is wrong on all levels. I'm just saying if you call someone a name you best be ready to roll up your sleeves.


As Glenn said, read the thread, better still read the description in the original youtube video. The rider simply asked the driver not to drive into the ASL whilst he was still there waiting at a red. 

And sometimes a swear word does slip out depending on the incident. Dont forget a wideangle lens also distorts the distances involved.


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

downfader said:


> As Glenn said, read the thread, better still read the description in the original youtube video. The rider simply asked the driver not to drive into the ASL whilst he was still there waiting at a red.
> 
> And sometimes a swear word does slip out depending on the incident. Dont forget a wideangle lens also distorts the distances involved.


I understand what you are saying. I'm no tough guy, and I'm not a trained fighter. So I know my capability. If someone cuts me up I just keep quite. I'm not getting jaw rocked for a simple slip of the tongue. 

He must of provoked the driver for him to warrant the confrontation.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Mar 2014)

bloody hell.


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> bloody hell.


???


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> *He must of provoked the driver for him to warrant the confrontation*.



That is not always the case.


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> That is not always the case.


Please explain?

So your telling me some people regardless of who they are. Just threaten people for no reason. They just wait at the side of the road saying "call me a self-gratification artist"


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Please explain?
> 
> So your telling me some people regardless of who they are. Just threaten people for no reason. They just wait at the side of the road saying "call me a ****er"




Yes.
Some car drivers don't need an excuse to have a go at a cyclist.


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2992942, member: 30090"]I'd say that any driver who parks their car and then walks back up the road 50 or so yards to have a barney has issues and does not need 'provoking'.[/QUOTE]
I'm not on the side of the driver or cyclist. 

So the driver thought; there's a cyclist let me have a go.


----------



## Soup890 (23 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yes.
> Some car drivers don't need an excuse to have a go at a cyclist.


So now your telling me a cyclist is a number target to let drivers get their frustation out on them. Just like a stress ball.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> So now your telling me a cyclist is a number target to let drivers get their frustation out on them. Just like a stress ball.


Bad analogy, mate . Cyclists in general tend to be healthier than the hard-core motorists, and we're slimmer. Some motorists tend to resemble stress-balls, due to lack of exercise: poor things, it's a pity that they're stuck in that mindset.


----------



## Soup890 (24 Mar 2014)

victor said:


> Bad analogy, mate . Cyclists in general tend to be healthier than the hard-core motorists, and we're slimmer. Some motorists tend to resemble stress-balls, due to lack of exercise: poor things, it's a pity that they're stuck in that mindset.


Yep I see what you mean. I got called a "stick insect" at work by a over weight women because I did not want to eat the cakes which are brought in by someone on a daily basis. 

But if we cyclists are fitter and healthier. Does that mean we stand a chance in a good old fashion fist fight??


----------



## downfader (24 Mar 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Yep I see what you mean. I got called a "stick insect" at work by a over weight women because I did not want to eat the cakes which are brought in by someone on a daily basis.
> 
> But if we cyclists are fitter and healthier. Does that mean we stand a chance in a good old fashion fist fight??


Not all cyclists are skinny or feeble. Got a few years weight lifiting, boxing and martial arts in my past, not that I hope to use it. 

As an example of a driver that kicks off for no reason, many years back I signalled to change lanes, van driver flashed me out so I have him a smile and the thumbs up. For some reason he got it into his head that I'd given him the finger and started having a go at me before burning some rubber. I just said there is no pleasing some peeps.  A relatively mild example obviously.


----------

